# Playable on the cello?



## Enthalpy

Hi dear cellists and everyone!

A coming transcription for cello alternates D (just above the empty C string) with G a fourth higher, a bit quickly, like 32th notes at sixty 4th notes per minute.

I suppose this would be *playable* using the *empty G string*. Or?

But I expect *both notes on the C string* to sound better. *Can you play this fourth* quickly? I fear the interval is huge on the cello, low on the string. Or could the *thumb* make the D, despite previous notes give no extra preparation time?

Thank you!


----------



## Vasks

A picture (of that part of the score) is worth a thousand of your words.


----------



## 59540

To be honest if I saw that in a score I would probably play it using D on the C string and the open G, especially if they're played rapidly and a little more color isn't needed. As Vasks said above I'd have to see the score and what comes right before and after it.


----------



## Enthalpy

Here you are:









The notes are F and Bb, my mistake. After that, slow notes in the vicinity.

Played on one string, they would sound differently and I believe better. But is there any hope to achieve the fourth? I believe cellists use the thumb only in high positions.


----------



## mikeh375

As a double stop on the C and G strings, the 4th is easy. At that tempo undulating the bow across the 2 strings is a possibility I'd say. Holding the double stop and letting the bow do the work is the best option as there is no time to place the thumb as a moveable nut unless the lead in is also played with the thumb already in position - I'm not convinced that that is the best way though. A cellist with a big stretch could play it sul C. The d might well be played on the open string if the double stop option is used.
The amount of bow is determined as much by dynamics as practical concerns but you could try using one bow for each grouping to mark up and downs for the undulating bow, or perhaps one bow for two groups - the cellist will probably change it anyways.


----------



## 59540

If the notes are F and Bb I would just play it on the C and G strings. The stretch is doable using the thumb on the C string, but I would have to have a really good reason to do it.  The thumb is sometimes used in the lower positions, for example in the Kodaly sonata.


----------



## Enthalpy

Many thanks!

The score is coming. Just stolen from the violinists, these people have too many.


----------



## Enthalpy

The result is there, following your advices as far as I could
talkclassical
More nice music for the viola or the cello. This one is stolen from the violin.


----------



## 59540

Enthalpy said:


> The result is there, following your advices as far as I could
> talkclassical
> More nice music for the viola or the cello. This one is stolen from the violin.


I had a look at it. Really interesting and I want to try it out, and would love to hear an expert rendition of it on the cello. I think it might sound better on the cello actually. But then I'm partial.


----------



## Enthalpy

It's just plain nice to read that...

I too believe the cello is a perfect instrument for the _Hebrew Melody_. And the viola. And the bassoon, which is my own partial fondness. Not forgetting the bass clarinet. Alas, I'm still not quite up to the task after 2.4 years on the bassoon. Maybe in 1 year or 2.

I didn't find any record on the cello (nor the viola) on Youtube, so why shouldn't you record it yourself?


----------



## Enthalpy

My next question:

*What intervals can a cellist play* as double stops with reasonable comfort? Low on the strings, where distances are biggest.

I know the strings are tuned in fifths an octave below the viola, but the distances are much bigger than on my violin. Are the second and octave feasible? Or only third to seventh maybe? Fourth to sixth?

Thanks!


----------

